
Foxconn Says It Will Build Wisconsin Plant After Trump Talks - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-01/foxconn-says-it-will-build-wisconsin-plant-after-trump-talks
======
jakeogh
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19037625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19037625)

~~~
credit_guy
This article is actually the opposite of a dupe: it's a denial from the
company that the article you linked to is accurate. That's literally the first
paragraph in the article.

"Foxconn Technology Group said it will proceed with plans to build a factory
in Wisconsin after U.S. President Donald Trump and company Chairman Terry Gou
discussed the matter. The development follows reports that the company was
considering jettisoning the large-scale project that had promised to bring
13,000 jobs to the Badger State."

~~~
jakeogh
Exactly. Didnt say dupe or put a date (which would imply dupe) on purpose. I
dont need to tell you it's better to read the news a week+ late if it's from a
news maker[0]... those baked in assumptions are so much easier to identify.
Looking back on the North Korea threads is going to be interesting.

[0]: [https://i.imgur.com/VUdcIou.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/VUdcIou.jpg)

PS. The [dupe] flag was not me, and I doubt it's an actual dupe. It would be
nice if HN required the [dupe] to link.

I had fun failing to dig up your contact info: jk at v 6 y net

